# Sparkling water in Dubai



## RobertHarris (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am a complete newbie here to this website, and I have a quick question that maybe some of you could help me with!

My family and I are currently moving ourselves to the UAE, after coming over for the past few years on 'extended holidays'  

The one thing I was quite suprised with was the price of bottled sparkling water. Having lived in Europe and Canada, we are used to buying sparkling water at the price of around 50cent per litre/1.5litres (if that!). The last time I was in Dubai I remember paying something like 10 Euros for 6 bottles in the supermarket! That's crazy! Why is it so expensive over there? Does anyone know of an alternative and/or local water supplier who has a cheaper sparkling water? 

Thanks in advance! Have a good day!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

RobertHarris said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am a complete newbie here to this website, and I have a quick question that maybe some of you could help me with!
> 
> ...


You're correct regarding the sparkling water prices. This is due to it all being imported. I've yet to find a local alternative. Most of the local still bottled water is also from desalinated sources. Malsafi I believe is a natural spring sourced product.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> You're correct regarding the sparkling water prices. This is due to it all being imported. I've yet to find a local alternative. Most of the local still bottled water is also from desalinated sources. Malsafi I believe is a natural spring sourced product.


Al Ain water is mineral water too, not desalinated (they claim!).

Concerning sparkling water, I cannot for the life of me remember the name of it but think Masafi do a sparkling water, it comes in bulb shaped bottles and if I remember correctly wasn't too expensive (compared to imported ones). 

Guess you could also get one of those Soda Stream contraptions that turn flat into fizz... might be the best way.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Oasis do sparking water, IIRC the product is called Blu.


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Oasis do sparking water, IIRC the product is called Blu.


That was the one, Oasis not Masafi!


----------



## RobertHarris (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys! Much appreciated. I find it kind of strange that local companies do not make a sparkling water...maybe no one drinks it over there! haha 

Thanks again!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Blu sparkling water

This is a local brand and will deliver straight to your door. Should be cheap too.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Al Ain do sparkling too though I've only seen it in Jones the Grocer at obcene prices


----------



## RobertHarris (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

I can't believe its been almost 2 years since I asked this question!

In the meantime I have shifted over here and have been a happy member of the Dubai community for 14 months 

Back to the topic of my initial question and as a little update for you guys who maybe haven't heard of this...last week we had an interesting machine installed in our office in Business Bay. I don't know the exact workings of it but basically it filters tap water and you press a button and sparkling water (YES SPARKLING WATER!!) comes out of the machine! and according to my colleague who spoke to the guy installing it, we get an unlimited supply of sparkling water for a rental charge. 

I looked for a company name on the machine and all I could see was a company named Sprudel which I am guessing is the company over here.

Just thought I would update you all on my findings!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

RobertHarris said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I can't believe its been almost 2 years since I asked this question!
> 
> ...


But wait, there's more


----------



## RobertHarris (Sep 17, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> But wait, there's more


hahahaha yeah I just re-read my post, I do sound like a bit of a Mays (that guy is a legend tho). Didn't mean to sounds like a salesman, just thought I'd tell you all my findings.

Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

But it's TAP WATER - fizzied - hmmm don't know if I'd be overly keen on that. uke: Have you seen the condition of the tap water here and how it's stored for building use?

Now if it was bottled (25 litre ones) that supply the flat water then I'd be happy to quaff it.


----------

